# Ice anyone?



## Trekchick (Jan 17, 2009)

Okay, I'll admit this is off topic for the typical Bike thread here on Alpine Zone, but.......
My  husband has an increasing enthusiasm for Ice biking, which has meant an increasing need to add to his "bike quiver".

I've watched some pros do this, which looks completely different than these guys.
The pros will ride sideways through the corners, and wheelie down the straights!!! 
Amazing stuff if you have what it takes......I don't have what it takes. :blink:
Anyone?


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 17, 2009)

Pro: no road rash when s**t hits the fan


----------



## Jisch (Jan 18, 2009)

I have little experience on motorcycles on ice, I have however spent a fair amount of time on mountain bikes on ice. I find that the release of traction with studded tires is very consistent, so it's pretty easy to slide as much as you want, unlike leaves or other varied surfaces where you can get out of control when something unexpected happens. 

John


----------



## madman (Jan 20, 2009)

I did some ice racing when I was younger, the ice is very consistent and when everything comes together you can really crank. It has always been my feeling that you can not own to many MCs. Race when your young its the only chance you get!


----------



## Trekchick (Jan 20, 2009)

OMG, do you know my husband!?!

He thinks that he NEEDS two ice bikes!
........which would add to his ever increasing quiver.


----------



## Rossi Smash (Jan 20, 2009)

Nothing much can beat 2-4" of fresh over frozen ground in the woods with a fresh set of Trelleborg Friction Spike tires :grin:


----------



## Trekchick (Jan 21, 2009)

Rossi Smash, if Terry were to see that he'd get a woody.


----------



## Rossi Smash (Jan 21, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Rossi Smash, if Terry were to see that he'd get a woody.



What happens when the UPS truck drops off a fresh set????:wink:


----------



## Rossi Smash (Jan 21, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> OMG, do you know my husband!?!
> 
> He thinks that he NEEDS two ice bikes!
> ........which would add to his ever increasing quiver.



Well sure...a practice bike and a race bike.....EVERYONE knows that!

My m/c quiver is holding steady @ 8......but who knows what the future holds:wink:


----------



## Trekchick (Jan 21, 2009)

There is no hope of me having space in the garage to park my Jeep, is there?


----------



## madman (Jan 21, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> There is no hope of me having space in the garage to park my Jeep, is there?



 My wife says the same thing about the Volvo!


----------



## madman (Jan 21, 2009)

Rossi Smash said:


> Well sure...a practice bike and a race bike.....EVERYONE knows that!
> 
> My m/c quiver is holding steady @ 8......but who knows what the future holds:wink:



I have always had bikes, but 8? You are my new hero! Now that my last kid is headed out the door I hope to be able to add to my quiver [I need a Ducati]. I have 2 Beemers and a 75 400SS Honda. I havent had a good dirt bike in 15 yrs so I guess thats on the table also. Please dont tell my wife she does not understand.


----------

